# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  لطفا کمکم کنید ویرایش کنکور

## دکتر امیر

دوستان سلام 
من کنکور  تجربی میخواس ثبتنام بکنم خب بعد کافی دیپلم زده تجربی اما گروه آزمایشی ریاضی فیزیک  .بعد الان سنجش این پیام داده 
داوطلب گرامي،  شما در آزمون سراسري سال 1401 عنوان ديپلم خود را علوم تجربي و گروه آزمايشي خود را رياضي فيزيک انتخاب نموده ايد، درصورتي كه گروه آزمايشي خودرا اشتباه انتخاب نموده‌ايد لازم است براي اصلاح حداكثر تا تاريخ 1400/12/25 از طريق ورود به سيستم ارسال درخواست به نشاني: http://darkhast.sanjesh.org  (قسمت فرم ويرايش تقاضانامه) درخواست خود را ارسال نماييد. در غیر اینصورت به این پیامک توجه ننموده و لازم نیست اقدامی انجام بدهید. 
سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور

دوستان مشکلم حل میشه واقعا حالم بده؟
خدا رو شکر سیمکارتم رو گوشیم بود قربون کار خدا
و گرنه بدبخت میشدم

----------


## Alix

چیحوری اینکارو کردی؟مگه نبسته بودن ثبت نام و ویرایش رو؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر امیر


دوستان سلام 
من کنکور  تجربی میخواس ثبتنام بکنم خب بعد کافی دیپلم زده تجربی اما گروه آزمایشی ریاضی فیزیک  .بعد الان سنجش این پیام داده 
داوطلب گرامي،  شما در آزمون سراسري سال 1401 عنوان ديپلم خود را علوم تجربي و گروه آزمايشي خود را رياضي فيزيک انتخاب نموده ايد، درصورتي كه گروه آزمايشي خودرا اشتباه انتخاب نموده‌ايد لازم است براي اصلاح حداكثر تا تاريخ 1400/12/25 از طريق ورود به سيستم ارسال درخواست به نشاني: http://darkhast.sanjesh.org  (قسمت فرم ويرايش تقاضانامه) درخواست خود را ارسال نماييد. در غیر اینصورت به این پیامک توجه ننموده و لازم نیست اقدامی انجام بدهید. 
سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور

دوستان مشکلم حل میشه واقعا حالم بده؟
خدا رو شکر سیمکارتم رو گوشیم بود قربون کار خدا
و گرنه بدبخت میشدم


از خود سنجش پیگیر باش بازم*

----------


## دکتر امیر

> چیحوری اینکارو کردی؟مگه نبسته بودن ثبت نام و ویرایش رو؟


والا خود سنجش پیام داد

----------


## دکتر امیر

> *
> 
> از خود سنجش پیگیر باش بازم*


پیگیر شدم
اول رفتم توی سامانه ای که خودش گفت رفتم اونجا ۳ تا گزیته پر کردم
یکی ازمون که زدم سراسری
یکی عنوان آزمون آزمایشی اشتباه که زدم ریاضی و فنی
یکی عنوان آزمون آزمایشی درست  که زدم تجربی
و همچین برگه ثبت نام کنکور اپلود کردم
و بعد دوباره رفتم توی سامانه دیگه سنجش بهشون متنی مشکلم رو ارسال کردم

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر امیر


پیگیر شدم
اول رفتم توی سامانه ای که خودش گفت رفتم اونجا ۳ تا گزیته پر کردم
یکی ازمون که زدم سراسری
یکی عنوان آزمون آزمایشی اشتباه که زدم ریاضی و فنی
یکی عنوان آزمون آزمایشی درست  که زدم تجربی
و همچین برگه ثبت نام کنکور اپلود کردم
و بعد دوباره رفتم توی سامانه دیگه سنجش بهشون متنی مشکلم رو ارسال کردم


برگه جدید بهت داد؟*

----------


## MehrdadVeteran

دوستان منم تقریبا همچین مشکلی داشتم..به سنجش پیام دادم از سامانه که گفته بودین استفاده کردم..پاسخ دادن که «اقدام شد»یعنی درست شده؟

----------

